# ***Leopard Gecko Breeding HELP ***



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

what could i get from the following pairs ? 


Male : Female 

Normal - Mack Snow Hypo
Normal - Tremper Albino 
Normal - Super Hypo Carrot Tail With Paradox Spot 

Jungle Bell - Mack Snow Hypo
Jungle Bell - Tremper Albino
Jungle Bell - Super Hypo Carrot Tail With Paradox Spot 


I Think i was told not to breed a Bell with a Tremper ?? 

Thanks in Advance 

Regards


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

anyone ? i would also like some info on what the paradox spot actually is i know it can spread etc but cant find much about it with leos ?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Normal X Snow [1C]hypo SPLIT Super snow = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo.
Snow SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Snow hypo SPLIT Super snow.

===========

Normal X Talbino normal = .

Normal HET Talbino.

===========

Normal X [1C]Super hypo = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will maybe mature into Super hypo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Balbino hyper aberrant X [1C]Snow hypo SPLIT Super snow = .

Normal HET Balbino.
[1C]Hypo HET Balbino.
Snow HET Balbino/SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Snow hypo HET balbino/SPLIT Super snow.

You can expect a mix of body patterns.

===========

Balbino hyper aberrant X Talbino normal = .

Normal HET Talbino,Balbino.

You can expect a mix of body patterns.

===========

Balbino hyper aberrant X [1C]Super hypo = .

Normal HET Balbino.
[1C]Hypo HET Balbino.

You can expect a mix of body patterns.
A percent of hypo offspring will maybe mature into Super hypo.


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you very much foryour help, al lthough now i am very confused :blush:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

lol Gazz often confuses people. Allow me to translate for you -

Normal - Mack Snow Hypo = 25% normal, 25% hypo, 25% mack snow, 25% mack snow hypo

Normal - Tremper Albino = 100% normal het tremper albino

Normal - Super Hypo Carrot Tail With Paradox Spot = 50% normal, 50% hypo. There is a chance that some of the hypos will be super hypo.

Jungle Bell - Mack Snow Hypo = 25% normal, 25% hypo, 25% mack snow, 25% mack snow hypo. All hatchlings will be het bell albino.

Jungle Bell - Tremper Albino = 100% normal het bell albino & tremper albino.

Jungle Bell - Super Hypo Carrot Tail With Paradox Spot = 50% normal, 50% hypo. All hatchlings will be het bell albino. There is a chance that some of the hypos will be superhypo.

The paradox spot is a random marking similar to say a birth mark, I am not aware that it can be passed on by breeding but I may be wrong. And you should not cross bell with tremper albinos that is correct 

Try the morph calculator here if you want to work out what babies you could hatch - http://www.leopardgeckomorphcalculator.co.uk/


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

nuttybabez said:


> lol gazz often confuses people. Allow me to translate for you -
> 
> normal - mack snow hypo = 25% normal, 25% hypo, 25% mack snow, 25% mack snow hypo
> 
> ...


 
thank you !


----------

